# Winchester older'n me!



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just acquired a Model 1894, S/N 166XXX, manufactured in 1899. It's a .30 WCF with a 24" octagon barrel, full length magazine and the curved butt plate; bright bore, outstanding wood and 75% overall - except - someone in the last 100 years or so ground off the ears/top half of the rear sight so as to clear a scope (I guess?) and discarded the sight elevator. So... I have a question. Does anyone know, or push me in the correct direction, what style of rear sight would have originally been on this weapon? What remains of the rear sight still shows a small screw on the right ear as if a variable windage/ elevation plate had been affixed. Plus, the sight itself is press fitted into the dovetail on the top flat of the barrel. Brownell's and Dixie Gun Works both offer replacement rear sights for the early M-94 but their catalogs show a "mule ear" type rear sight with no screw adjustment and, in addition, the replacement sights feature a locking set screw on top of the sight base that locks the sight assembly into the dovetail. As the same someone previously mentioned also drilled and tapped the left receiver plate for a scope (No problem, properly done. It's also probably the reason why I could afford the rifle in the first place!) this fine old lady is a shooter. But I would like to give her the benefit of an original rear sight, if possible. 

BTW, since she is a shooter, I plan on sending her to Doug Turnbull for a blueing and caseharding job (when I save up twice again what she cost me!).

Sorry, no picture yet. I don't have enough posts to do so. I thank all of you fine folks in advance for your help. Blessing of the new year to you and...

Semper Fi,

Gunny John


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Gunny here is a collector site with a 1916 Winchester 1894 .30wcf.

I'll bet it is close to yours.

http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/admin/product_details.php?itemID=24739


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

Salty Dog. Thanks! Wonderful picture and it's easy to see the mechanics of the rear sight. (And the 1918 Winnie is almost 4 times what I paid for mine! Boy do I feel lucky.) I believe I've seen a replacement sight of this design on the Dixie Gun Works site. Great help! Thanks again.

Gunny John


----------

